# Need Help Lang 60 deluxe



## Doug McDonald (Dec 11, 2018)

Cannot begin to get the Temps from front to back even close I have done everything that I could read online as far as lifting the tongue up down drain open closed nothing I do seems to work  next week I have to cook 15 butts And I am concerned that I’m going to have to constantly rotate so everything will be done at the same time need advice thanks in advance. It’s a Lang 60 deluxe


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2018)

Add some upper air inlets to the Fire Box directly across from the Fire Box / Cook Chamber opening....  For this weekend, drill  2 each 1" holes with 1 1/2" space between them to allow for an adjustment damper....







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..
	

		
			
		

		
	







Click on this link and read about it....  post# 140...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/short-fat-120-gallon-build.238321/page-7#post-1641495

...


----------



## mikesys (Dec 11, 2018)

I too have a Lang 60 deluxe, my temp are usually 15 degrees off from end to end.  I run a maverick digital with the probe in the middle of the cooking area.  I keep the drain closed, the exhaust stack wide open and the tongue jack raised just enough so there is 1\8 to 1\4 of an inch under the tongue side of the level.  Once I get my fire leveled out i run the fire box dampers (all 4) about 1\2open and slowly cut 2 of them back to maintain my 250degree temperature.  
     I did 20 pork butts a few years back each was 8lbs and they were done in 8 to 9 hours.  I did rotate the top and bottom race one time half way through the cook.


----------



## johnh12 (Dec 12, 2018)

Not sure how you're measuring the temps but getting the exactly the same just isn't going to happen on any cooker that's 5' long. I run at about 275 ~ 325 with a 25 ~ 50 degree difference as measured by the 2 Lang thermometers but there's also the difference in location to consider. The one farthest from the firebox is close to the bottom grate and the one closeast is near the top grate.
I run with the drain closed or maybe just barely open if I expect a lot of grease runoff. The firebox intakes are closed nearest to the cook chamber and the other 2 are about 1 to 1/2" open after everything has settled down.
I've never bothered to rotate the meat and it comes out pretty much the same.


----------



## Doug McDonald (Dec 12, 2018)

johnh12 said:


> Not sure how you're measuring the temps but getting the exactly the same just isn't going to happen on any cooker that's 5' long. I run at about 275 ~ 325 with a 25 ~ 50 degree difference as measured by the 2 Lang thermometers but there's also the difference in location to consider. The one farthest from the firebox is close to the bottom grate and the one closeast is near the top grate.
> I run with the drain closed or maybe just barely open if I expect a lot of grease runoff. The firebox intakes are closed nearest to the cook chamber and the other 2 are about 1 to 1/2" open after everything has settled down.
> I've never bothered to rotate the meat and it comes out pretty much the same.


----------



## Doug McDonald (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for the help, also read somewhere someone added a water pan inside cooking chamber next to fire box which helped. Going to try again this weekend


----------



## johnh12 (Dec 12, 2018)

There are several fixes like that but I haven't found them very useful. Some have added an extension to the chimney to bring it down to the lower grate level. I did that but didn't notice any significant difference with my 60D so I took it out.
The only real change I've noticed is with the nose attitude (about 1/4 bubble nose high for mine) and closing the drain.
The only other thing I noticed is the temps seem to be more stable, front to back and upper to lower, with the pit loaded vs only one piece of meat.
Everyone seems to have their own version of how to run their pit. Keep experimenting and you'll soon learn what's best for you.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 12, 2018)

I wouldn't smoke 15 butts and close your drain. "Grease Fire" I have always left my drain open.
Level from side to side and adjust your tongue height up or down. Mine likes slightly down.
Fire up and crack your smoker compartment door. With the door cracked it helps even out temps and gets rid of cold pockets. After about 1/2 hour close your door.

When you get to the temp you want then load up.
After it gets settled I wouldn't think your temps would be off that much. Mine is off 10 degrees end for end.
Just slight tweaks until you find your sweet spot.
I really wouldn't worry about rotating your butts. They will cook fine.


----------



## mikesys (Dec 12, 2018)

hardcookin said:


> I wouldn't smoke 15 butts and close your drain. "Grease Fire" I have always left my drain open.
> Level from side to side and adjust your tongue height up or down. Mine likes slightly down.
> Fire up and crack your smoker compartment door. With the door cracked it helps even out temps and gets rid of cold pockets. After about 1/2 hour close your door.
> 
> ...



Have you had a grease fire in your lang before?  I never thought that to be possible in my reverse flow lang, i could see that happening my yoder loaded Wichita, but  I don't think my temperatures get hot enough to start a grease fire.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 12, 2018)

mikesys said:


> Have you had a grease fire in your lang before?  I never thought that to be possible in my reverse flow lang, i could see that happening my yoder loaded Wichita, but  I don't think my temperatures get hot enough to start a grease fire.


Nope because my drain is always open. But I have seen pictures of Langs that have had grease fires. 
15 pork butts put out a decent amount of grease. I personally wouldn't want a fire and ruining all that meat.


----------



## mikesys (Dec 12, 2018)

hardcookin said:


> Nope because my drain is always open. But I have seen pictures of Langs that have had grease fires.
> 15 pork butts put out a decent amount of grease. I personally wouldn't want a fire and ruining all that meat.



I agree, i dont want a fire in my cooking chamber


----------

